# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Wireless US-ROBOTICS

## mojiro

την παρασκευή πήγα για ψώνια στην στουρνάρη.
μπαίνοντας σε ενα μαγαζί πέφτει το μάτι μου σε
μία wifi καρτα της usrobotics που πίανει τα 100mbit
και κόστος 68ευρά. το ξέρω οτι είναι πολλά τα
λεφτά αλλά η cisco340 που πήρα μου κόστισε 60ευρά,
ειναι παλαιό μοντέλλο, και πέζει μέχρι 11mbit(ισως
και 22mbit).

η παραπάνω τιμή είναι τιμή καταστήματος, δεν γνωρίζω
τι συμβαίνει στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## jabarlee

και αυτό που κολλάει στις ομαδικές παραγγελίες ;

***μετακινήθηκε***

----------


## dti

> την παρασκευή πήγα για ψώνια στην στουρνάρη.
> μπαίνοντας σε ενα μαγαζί πέφτει το μάτι μου σε
> μία wifi καρτα της usrobotics που πίανει τα 100mbit
> και κόστος 68ευρά.


Δεν μας ενδοαφέρουν σε καμία περίπτωση τέτοιες κάρτες γιατί απλά οι 802.11g κάρτες καννιβαλίζουν την μπάντα...

----------


## papashark

> την παρασκευή πήγα για ψώνια στην στουρνάρη.
> μπαίνοντας σε ενα μαγαζί πέφτει το μάτι μου σε
> μία wifi καρτα της usrobotics που πίανει τα 100mbit
> και κόστος 68ευρά. ...


Παίζει σε 11mbit ? (τα 108 είναι άχρηστα στην ταράτσα, σε μακρινά λίνκ θα παίζει πιο αργά και από τις καρτούλες στα 11......)

Είχε έξοδο για κεραία ?

*Κατέβαζε ισχύ ?* (όχι στα χαρτιά, στην πραγματικότητα  ::  )

Εάν ναι τότε είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα, εάν όχι τότε είναι άχρηστη για εμάς....

----------


## mojiro

εξωτερική κεραία είχε, πέζει με όλα τα προτοκολα (11,22,54,10 :: ,
για ισχυ δεν ξερω, ένα κουτι είδα μέσα σε βιτρινα. πάντως μια
μάρκα σαν την usRobotics δεν νομίζω να μην δίνει τέτοια
δυνατότητα.

επειδή δεν ξέρω πολλά, για πιο λόγο μια 108αρα κάρτα δουλευεί
στα link χειρότερα και από τις 11αρες ???

----------


## pavlidisd

Διάβασε εδώ για να μάθεις: 

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5611

Ο ngia τα λέει πολύ καλά!  ::   ::

----------


## mxou

Την ίδια κάρτα έχω κι εγώ. Δεν είναι και άσχημη, ειδικά όταν υποστηρίζει όλα τα wep, wpa και υπόσχεται και για το 802.11i 

Αναρωτήθηκα γιατί να παίζει χειρότερα από τις 11ρες στα 11 και πήγα στο link που έχει παραπάνω, δε βρήκα κάτι. Μήπως δεν έχω κάποια πρόσβαση;

Φιλικά

----------


## mojiro

> Την ίδια κάρτα έχω κι εγώ. Δεν είναι και άσχημη, ειδικά όταν υποστηρίζει όλα τα wep, wpa και υπόσχεται και για το 802.11i 
> 
> Αναρωτήθηκα γιατί να παίζει χειρότερα από τις 11ρες στα 11 και πήγα στο link που έχει παραπάνω, δε βρήκα κάτι. Μήπως δεν έχω κάποια πρόσβαση;
> 
> Φιλικά


μια χαρα ανοιγει το παραπανω λινκ, και εξιγει γιατι θα πεζει
χειροτερα απο αυθεντικη 11αρα.

εσυ που την εχεις και την δοκιμασες, ξερεις αν κατεβαζει ισχυ ?
αυτο ειναι το φλεγον θεμα. τι τσιπ εχει?

----------


## papashark

> Την ίδια κάρτα έχω κι εγώ. Δεν είναι και άσχημη, ειδικά όταν υποστηρίζει όλα τα wep, wpa και υπόσχεται και για το 802.11i 
> 
> Αναρωτήθηκα γιατί να παίζει χειρότερα από τις 11ρες στα 11 και πήγα στο link που έχει παραπάνω, δε βρήκα κάτι. Μήπως δεν έχω κάποια πρόσβαση;
> 
> Φιλικά


Επειδή το είχα πει εγώ, είχα πει ότι στα μακρινά, μπορεί να παίζει το 802.11g χειρότερα και από το 802.11b. Αυτό λόγο τις χαμηλότερηες ευαισθησίας, λόγο της καλύτερης συμπεριφοράς του DSSS σε συνθήκες υψηλού θορύβου από το OFDM, καθώς και λόγο των απαιτήσεων για λιγότερο θόρυβο του 802.11g (λόγο του OFDM) στα διπλανά κανάλια.

Δεύτερον την ευαισθησία κάποιων 802.11b καρτών στα 11 ακόμα δεν την έχουν βγάλει οι 802.11g καρτούλες. (από ότι θυμάμαι μέχρι σήμερα από τα spec που έχω δει).

----------


## mxou

Aλλά πρακτικά, όταν πεις σε μία g να παίξει σαν b το πρώτο μειονέκτημα που λες χάνεται, ενώ σε θέματα ευαισθησίας σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν και κάρτες b που θα είναι χειρότερες από g. Ουδείς αναμάρτητος!  ::  

Κάτι σίγουρο είναι ότι αν δουλέψεις τις g σαν g σίγουρα δε θα έχεις την αναμενόμενη ποιότητα ζεύξης, όπως θα συνέβαινε αν τις είχες σαν b ή είχες καθαρόαιμες b κάρτες.

Φιλικά.

----------

